# Olives?



## Becknutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Are Olives safe for buns to eat? I have some pitted black olives and Floppy was very interested in it...do you think its safe to give him a small piece? I can't find it on any of the fruit/veggie lists. Google was no help either.


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh well I guess better safe than sorry. No olive for the Flopster.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 24, 2008)

Honestly I wouldn't think so. They're so salty and well preserved or whatever.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 24, 2008)

I wouldn't give it unless you can find it on a 'safe" list


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 25, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I wouldn't give it unless you can find it on a 'safe" list



Me either. Plus, they are very high in sodium! I love em, but, haha. No for bunnies.

Also, I wouldn't question anything that's not on the "safe list" either.


----------



## juliew19673 (Sep 25, 2008)

Funny you mention this as my bun is SO interested in Potato Chips (gave him just a smidgen and he went CRAZY - but thought the Sodium was NOT good)

Wonder why they like the Salt? Their diet isn't made up of salt and they drink a ton of water without - so can't be good, maybe its like "junk" food to them..

But I'd have to go with NOT giving them any...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 25, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Funny you mention this as my bun is SO interested in Potato Chips (gave him just a smidgen and he went CRAZY - but thought the Sodium was NOT good)
> 
> Wonder why they like the Salt? Their diet isn't made up of salt and they drink a ton of water without - so can't be good, maybe its like "junk" food to them..
> 
> But I'd have to go with NOT giving them any...



No, funny you mentioned what you mentioned! Chips! All the buns I have had love freakin french fries and chips!:shock: Actually, a sorta funny story about this topic.

Had friends in town, had a few drinkies, hubby sitting in puter chair, had our first bun out at the time. Hubby eats chips, bun comes by, hubby puts hand down...CHOMP! He smelled that salt and thought it was a chip, haha. Hubby can't stand sight of blood just sits there letting it drip on the carpet. Ugh. What a night, haha!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 25, 2008)

So, in response to my last...

Okay, I admit I give my babies treats. Bad ones, even. Mine love potato chips and french fries! I don't know what it is! Ok, I'm not too health concious and they don't see many fruits and veggies and want the fries cuz it's a smell they can con!:biggrin2:

These are NOT practices that I endorse anyone to do withtheir buns. Why? Because, I guess I've read alot, and alot, and alot, and, until I did that, I would just stick to the basics and the safe lists! I know it can be exciting to want to give your bunny something new, best to stick to the lists on HRS and here if not sure. 

To give your bunny a treat something he's not used to is ok. Just watch it, their toilet habits can change as aresult, kind of like when introducing a newveggie..


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my husband is constantly feeding them things they shouldn't have! At least I've trained him to only give them a TINY piece instead of a whole chip. He gives them a piece of whatever cereal he is eating in the morning, little bits of chip or cracker, GUMMY BEARS or fruit snacks! I yell at him for the last one and he always tells me "they're made with fruit juice." 

But as to the original question, I didn't give him the olive. I was only going to give him a smidge anyway but just peaked his interest with something else instead. He got some oats.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 25, 2008)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> Oh my husband is constantly feeding them things they shouldn't have! At least I've trained him to only give them a TINY piece instead of a whole chip. He gives them a piece of whatever cereal he is eating in the morning, little bits of chip or cracker...



My bf is the same way, but just with my bunnies! He eats his breakfast in the living room where they are, and they're now trained to sit at his feet and beg for cereal! I get so mad when he does it because he mostly eats "kids" cereal, the kinds with lots of sugar, and he'll give EACH bunny an entire frosted mini-wheat, etc! :tantrum: It makes me so mad because I know it's not good for them, but I've usually gone to work by the time he gets up and I only know about it because I've seen him do it on the weekends. I complain and throw a fit of course, but I can't keep an eye on him during the week. ullhair: His bunny is in the bedroom, so he doesn't get cereal and bf doesn't have to worry about his little tummy. I know an occasional cereal piece is ok (like at most one a week), but he gives too much!

I also have been known to give my guys the occasional Cheez-it because they go so crazy for them, but that again is like one a month. Not the way my bf would have it....:nope:


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 25, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> he'll give EACH bunny an entire frosted mini-wheat, etc! :tantrum:



Exactally! I bought the UNFROSTED mini wheats and tried to convince him to give those ones to the buns and eat the frosted ones himself. Instead that box is still sitting on the shelf unopened. 

Robert had a hard time bonding with Ruby when we first got her. She used to growl and bite him. He has found the way to her heart is though her stomach. When she sees him she knows she'll get food!! 

FloppyLOVES cheetoes. Anything cheese flavored really. He's a wierdo.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh man...my bunnies hate salt! I've tried to give Billy potato chips, french fries, cereal, animal crackers, goldfish, chicken :shock:...pretty much whatever I was eating at the time just to see what would happen. I was always prepared to pull the food away as soon as he went for it, but he never did! Billy would come up, smell the food and then run away in disgust...sometimes flicking his feet at me 

The only non-bunny food that Billy ever ate was a cupcake sprinkle that fell on the floor. He loves sugar.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 27, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Oh man...my bunnies hate salt! I've tried to give Billy potato chips, french fries, cereal, animal crackers, goldfish, chicken :shock:...pretty much whatever I was eating at the time just to see what would happen. I was always prepared to pull the food away as soon as he went for it, but he never did! Billy would come up, smell the food and then run away in disgust...sometimes flicking his feet at me
> 
> The only non-bunny food that Billy ever ate was a cupcake sprinkle that fell on the floor. He loves sugar.


I wish I had as much self control as him!


----------



## tiabia0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a list of vegetables and fruits a rabbit can eat. Fruits shouldn't be given too often because of the sugar and such but veggies are very good for them.

http://www.mybunny.org/info/fruitveg.htm


----------



## Gordon (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess I'm just super cautious, but I never let my two anywhere near junk food.



All they get for a treat,are a couple raisins(whhich they love!).


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 6, 2008)

mmmm, oliiiiiivvveesssss


I will admit to giving bunnies probably too many oats, but apart from that not really any other treats. My rabbits have never been interested in anything salty or potato-y either, isn't potato toxic or something anywway? Or was that just the peelings?

Little Bay Poo, I laughed at the chicken thing! I admit, I'm cruel, I let a bun sniff some chicken once. Poor thing freaked out at the meat smell :?.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 6, 2008)

Cinnabun ate chicken once! I was having lunch and he was out of his cage. I left the room for a minute, and when I got back, he had jumped onto the kitchen table and was eating baked chicken. If I recall he also got a bite of a hot dog once and went crazy trying to get more. I have weird bunnies.


----------



## Ivory (Oct 6, 2008)

I've had rabbits eat bacon before...

I wondered about their sanity...aren't they herbivores?!

Also had bunnies eat Pop-tarts, and had sticky-bottomed buns later...that was actually kind of scary.

I learned never to leave food out after the Pop tarts...but the whole bacon thing was just inconceivable to me...but yes....bacon.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2008)

that's weird, Ivory! Tony will run and hide and thump if you're cooking bacon. we think it's the smell, not the sound, since other things snap and crackle in the pan when we cook them, and they don't bother him.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 6, 2008)

Ronnie has become quite the little piggy and will beg for treats like a puppy when I come in with the bag of apple chips or oatmeal. For some reason though, when he sees ME eating, he thinks it's treat time for him. 

One time, I was eating slices of pepperoni while sitting next to his cage and Ronnie was begging by standing and putting his paws against the bars, running back and forth, etc. I said "Ronnie, you want some pepperoni?" and put it against the cage for him to smell. 

You could just see the excitement when I reached the pepperoni over, and the immediate look of disgust when he realized that it was an offensive meat instead of an apple chip! Poor guy smelled the pepperoni, got this awful look on his face, and ran to the back corner of his cage to hunch up in a ball and disapprove.

Yeah, I'm bad sometimes...:devil


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 8, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> You could just see the excitement when I reached the pepperoni over, and the immediate look of disgust when he realized that it was an offensive meat instead of an apple chip! Poor guy smelled the pepperoni, got this awful look on his face, and ran to the back corner of his cage to hunch up in a ball and disapprove.
> 
> Yeah, I'm bad sometimes...:devil


LOL, Snuff does that with foods too! It's cute! He runs from Cheese Puffs. They scare him, haha. Silly bunny.


----------



## BSAR (Oct 20, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> So, in response to my last...
> 
> Okay, I admit I give my babies treats. Bad ones, even. Mine love potato chips and french fries! I don't know what it is! Ok, I'm not too health concious and they don't see many fruits and veggies and want the fries cuz it's a smell they can con!:biggrin2:
> 
> ...


That is weird. I don't really know if mine like chips or fries. I have never tried. But we used to have some salt licks in their cages and only Savannah would lick hers and even then she rarely did. We had it for summer time. I bet they like the chips because the salt isn't pure like salt licks.


----------

